# Huh ? What pattern ?



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I know I've been negligent with my sharing, of late. My wife got a new cam.....
(I got my wife a new cam)..... and it's just different enough from the old one that I...well....you know..... didn't care to fiddle with it.

So, this a.m. I finally decided it was time.
I have been busy in the off hours, honest.

This is one of my new favorites. I used heavy roving yarn as the foundation, and man is it soft and lofty. The cream/beige/honey combo just speaks to me.










I named this one...... _Enchanted Forest_. 
I got in a 20 skein lot of really fluffy, loopy mohair boucle in a light, khaki green and it just made this one for color and texture, along with the conglomerate that went with it.










This here be Cinnamon Toast. :kiss: 
It comes with scarf and is everything it looks to be, against the skin. 










This is my all time favorite, for several reasons. I used Brown Sheep superwash, bulky, oatmeal as the foundation, and man does it lay chunky and warm! I had several other oatmeal and off white creams and such, and one strand of a super fuzzy mohair/wool combo yarn the name of which has sadly escaped me......but the finished color, weight and lay of this one is incredible. 










I love deep, rich earth tones, and so started in on a dark brown, super heavy and quite intricate, for me, anyway, TN, and ran a little low on the mohair color when I got to the sleeves...... but had that color and texture on the way in a 15 skein lot from ebay....... so stopped that one and made these two in the five days I was waiting for the order to come in, in between other chores, of course. 


















Then, I finished the brown. 


















I'm finding the possibilities to be endless, and that encourages me.

Now all I need is winter to roll around again. *sigh*


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Amazed an impressed as always!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Aw, Frazzle....I don't know what gets into me.

These color schemes and fiber/cable textures pop into my head at random....and then I just gotta start in until I see how they'll turn out. :shrug:

I finish one......and then another one shows up and off we go again. 

Is there a cure for this ?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner - impressive, and I've not heard of any cure for seeing an item in your head and MUST see it in reality.

Congratulations on being a great knitter. I love the cables and those look impressively warm.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, Angie.

I fear for what concept may pop into this already stuffed full head next. :run:


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

Ive SEEN most of these in person and the pictures are good... but to feel the fuzziness it WAY better!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow!!! Just WOW!!! You have been busy and they are all beautiful. Love your cables!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

There's no cure, FR ... you just keep knitting! 

I love your designs. Have you considered a cardigan style with a big shawl collar? I think that would be truly awesome too.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Why would you wish for a cure? Amazing...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dawndra!!! You're back!!!

FR, what combo of stitches did you use for the center panel between the cables of the brown? A beautiful stitch!

Can't wait to see all of them IRL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR you've done it again and again. I agree with Weever, do you really want a cure? You know there are far worse things in this world to be addicted to. Enjoy it for what it is. They are all beautiful!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, the cure thing _was_ a rhetorical question. :bouncy:

Cyndi, the stitch between the cables on the brown is (drum roll, please) nothing more than the simple _seed stitch_! 

Just look at how well it serves the purpose on #19s!

*kicks another rock in beatdown humility*

Besides, I ain't smart enough to figure out them fancy stitches like some of ya'll, so it's the simple stuff fer me. :shrug:

I must say, that yellow/red one really turned out. :kiss:
I recall the mental explosion when that idea dawned on me......and I have several other color combos in mind to do like that.

I still say we need a little helpless victim drowning in fluff emoticon. :indif:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You do fantastic work. I love them all! The yellow/red one is really nice though.
Someday..............


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> There's no cure, FR ... you just keep knitting!
> 
> I love your designs. Have you considered a cardigan style with a big shawl collar? I think that would be truly awesome too.


Oh, yes...... I've been eyeing sweater coat designs for some time now.
I did make that one for Rachel, which turned out really well.
The circular knitting that I employ in these pullovers just goes so fast..... now I'm spoilt. But it would be incredibly rewarding to bind off the last stitch on something like this......

BN hand knitted mohair SWEATER COAT/ cardigan, 6 strands ,blue,ONE SIZE | eBay


*whispers*

Pssst. Pearl.......go ahead and cast one on....with 7-10 strands on 19s, they knit up quick. :thumb:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> Oh, yes...... I've been eyeing sweater coat designs for some time now.
> I did make that one for Rachel, which turned out really well.
> The circular knitting that I employ in these pullovers just goes so fast..... now I'm spoilt. But it would be incredibly rewarding to bind off the last stitch on something like this......
> 
> ...


Im thinking of it. When I had cataracts real bad I would knit of knifty knitter looms. A few projects I would use 3 strands of 4 ply. Im thinking of doing that with the 17's Ive got. I tried to get 19's, knit picks doesnt have them.


That cardigan is lovely!! Talk about full length :rock:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Oh, yes...... I've been eyeing sweater coat designs for some time now.
> I did make that one for Rachel, which turned out really well.
> The circular knitting that I employ in these pullovers just goes so fast..... now I'm spoilt.



Well ... if you knit a sweater coat from the bottom up, you're right that it would require back and forth instead of in the round (unless you want to steek, which I suspect you don't). 

However ... 

If you knit it in garter stitch instead of stockinette, you'd still be doing all knit stitches, no purling, and given how lovely the seed stitch worked out on those huge broomstick needles of yours I suspect garter would be lovely too. And no loss of speed, really!  

For design features, consider this: if you do a cable just at the centre back at waist height (i.e. don't start cabling at the hem, knit up to the middle of the back then do a cable for about 6" then go back to regular knitting) you get a lovely "indrawn waist" effect. To accentuate it even more you can do the same cable on either side at the front, just at the waist area. And maybe up the backs of the sleeves, if you really want to be decorative.

Then you can do a knitted on border of seed stitch for the button band and collar, with increases to make the collar wider. Knitted on borders are awesome: you just cast on 10 or 12 stitches or whatever, and knit one row, then when you get to the last stitch you knit it together with one stitch from the edge of the thing you're knitting onto .. then knit back, and every time you end up at the side next to the garment, you do a knit-two-together with a stitch from the garment. Easiest way to add a border, I use it all the time! Needs double pointed needles though - oh, but one awesome thing is you can use needles just a smidgen smaller than what you knit the body of the garment with and get a nice tight firm fabric for the border. Or a smidgen bigger and get a big lacey kind of effect. Whichever.


I figure given the way you knit, that's all the "pattern" you need, eh?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well.......maybe that's all the pattern I'll need........... but what's a _steek_ ?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> ........... but what's a _steek_ ?


Cutting into the knitted fabric :runforhills:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*O............M..............G!!!!!* 


:run:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Cutting into the knitted fabric :runforhills:


:huhi was woundering who was going to tell him):huh:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Like I said ... You probably don't wanna go there.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee steeking - now thats scary!
> 
> GREAT sweaters, FR - you are amazing!
> 
> you and I have the same lament - "*Never enough winter!*"


Now why on earth is that such a rare sentiment ? :huh:

Winters are God's gift to the romantic, I always say. :shrug:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

They ALL look good to me! But, I'd have to say I like the yellow/red the BEST!


----------

